# SRAM/Truvativ BB on Cervelo RS?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

About to replace my truvativ/SRAM GXP on my RS and have a question. According to Cervelo, the BB shell on the RS is 68mm. According to the BB instructions, with 68mm shell, you should use the two spacers that come with the BB. I am looking at my GXP currently installed (same as replacement) and I don't see any spacers. Do the spacers actually get hidding inside the shell when installed? I know the easy way to find out would be to take existing BB off, but I don't want to take it off and then find out the spacers are not there and wonder what to do (leave spacers out with new BB or put them in). The original BB was installed by a very good mechanic and I have never really had any issues with the drivetrain. Any help? Maybe some with an RS and GXP BB installed go take a look and see if you can see a ring between the non-drive side bearing cup and the frame??


----------

